# Best landlord tenant story yet!



## chaudi (Sep 10, 2009)

Got to read this one.

_“the world’s foremost financial shaman and currency money king. I am just like a bridge over troubled water for bankers, traders, and analysts everywhere. I am a friend to the lost souls. A teacher. A leader. A mystic. Basically, a man of the future, and a master of reality. Let me guide you. Let me show you the way.”_

Some interesting stuff here. If a remax agent rents your property for you can you sue them if the deal goes bad? Can a LL really just throw a tenant stuff away and evict them on the first of the money? Why are LL's so naive?


----------



## GeniusBoy27 (Jun 11, 2010)

Ummm ... does he know if he wins the third lawsuit, that $9000 of it is going to pay for the second lawsuit?

*eeek* ... thus, the process called due dilligence.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Here's the list of red flags...

Needs it right away,
Doesn't have first & last
Outlandish lifestyle claims

This guy is a sociopathic con man and even though we can all look at this guy in hindsight I can assure you that in person he's likely very believable.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah, anyone who goes around telling everyone how rich they are....isn't.

I am doubtful he will even follow through on the lawsuit allegations. The article itself my bring more previous landlords forward who have been stiffed by him in the past as well.


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

The guy is a supposed MILLIONAIRE who sold his California MANSION to rent a two-bedroom apartment over a retail store in Little Italy? Through Craigslist? And he can't even put up more than $100 deposit???

I get that these landlords are often ordinary people with little to no experience. But come on, there have to be a few red lights flashing here. 

As for the OP, the article says the tenant withdrew his application against the landlord and will be filing in civil court, and who knows if he'll actually do that? But I wouldn't have been surprised if the board supported his application, as the landlord was in the wrong and they wouldn't have wanted to set a precedent for skipping the ridiculously painful procedures set out in the act.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

I did some research on Canlii a few months ago, although you can be fined up to $25,000 the top fine I found was $1000. 

This doesn't mean that they can't fine you more it's just a result of my research.

Considering that a really bad tenant can live rent free in your house for over a year... it bears considering.


----------

